# 1949 BF Goodrich (Schwinn built) springer problem



## delaneyt (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi folks, this would be my first post. I recently retired and I've got more time to work on stuff. I took this all apart a while ago, and now don't remember about this part. At least I think it came from the fork springer assembly. I don't think it was just sitting on my workbench in close proximity to all the other parts. Where in the order of things would this part go, if indeed it is part of the springer assembly? Here are pics of the assembly and the part I need to put in. I had a fun time looking at all the pics in the album section, but couldn't find a detailed look at a similar springer. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 16, 2016)

I don't think that came from your fork

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 16, 2016)

Me either.


----------



## spoker (Nov 16, 2016)

rest ez that may have been in your fork when you took it apart but it doesnt belong there,it may have been put in at some time by someone trin to get more spring tension,aka home made shim


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 16, 2016)

I AGREE WITH SPOKER!


----------



## jkent (Nov 16, 2016)

That part looks like a part of an antique bicycle leather seat. It ties the front spring of a seat to the undercarriage.
Here is a picture. look at the very front of the seat.


----------



## jkent (Nov 16, 2016)

It's the part that the bolt goes through and hooks around U shape on the seat supports.


----------



## delaneyt (Nov 17, 2016)

Wow, thanks y'all. You know, I used to be a sales rep for Brooks saddles, and of course, that's what that is. But as suggested above, I think someone put it in as a spacer to tighten the spring, as it was with all the other parts I disassembled. Mystery solved. So the next question would be, where do y'all go to get a stiffer spring, and maybe that #2881 bumper in the picture above. Just eBay, or where? Thanks for that blow up parts diagram Island Schwinn, I couldn't find one on google.


----------

